# RecipeDB - Charlies Special Ale



## Steve (10/2/08)

Charlies Special Ale  Ale - English Brown  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Dont have notes of AA% of these hops.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.5 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    1 kg Weyermann Pilsner    0.15 kg JWM Chocolate Malt    0.15 kg Weyermann Caraaroma    0.02 kg JWM Roasted Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      25 g Bramling Cross (Pellet, 6.0AA%, 60mins)    20 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 30mins)    20 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 0mins)    15 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     12 ml Danstar - Nottingham         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.049 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 30.6 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.81%   Colour 36 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 6 days   Secondary 6 days


----------

